# so am I still waiting for this world to stop hating / frosta ist für alle da



## bluesky (26. November 2004)

der titel sagts   

4/5 + 11/12 dezember ist meine freundin auf lehrgang 
was soviel bedeutet wie das ich ausgang hab : .. ich fahre auf jeden fall an allen 4 tagen ... wenns nicht pisst (-10 grad und schnee sind kein hinderniss)

 

wie immer freu ich mich auf jeden der mitwill ... allerdings werde ich max. 4 stunden fahren da ich sonst wegen gefallener körpertemperatur ins koma falle oder anfange zu halluzinieren (okay das passiert auch so schon oft genug)

mögliche touren:

- moosalbtal und mahlberg
- bernbach und bernstein
- the wild wurschdberg
- dobel und das eyachtal
- ettlingen und richard massinger weg 
- wildbad und hohloh 
- albursprung 
- teufelsmühle 

wer will wo hin ?? ... mir ist wie immer wurschd  

abfahrt wäre immer so gegen 10 uhr in marxzell oder auch ettlingen


----------



## grobis (26. November 2004)

coole nummer...


			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wer will wo hin ?? ... mir ist wie immer wurschd


...dann auf zur *the wild wurschdberg* - runde.

am 4/5 bin ich skifahren. aber 11/12 würde sich machen lassen.
das kläre ich mal mit zuhause ab,   

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. November 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> coole nummer...
> 
> ...dann auf zur *the wild wurschdberg* - runde.


sag mal grobis, haben sie Feldberg & Schauinsland plattgewalzt oder was treibt einen als Freiburger an den WURSTBERG ???


----------



## lelebebbel (26. November 2004)

was treibt einen südtiroler auf den everest?
was machen 2 berchtesgardener auf dem el capitan in CA?
warum klettert ein italiener auf den K2?

PIONIERGEIST! der ruf des unbezwingbaren berges, der einzig ware grund, einen gipfel zu besteigen: "weil er da ist!" (tm)

eine expedition auf den wurstberg zu dieser schwierigen jahreszeit - sehr gewagt! aber umso grösser wäre der triumph... fragt sich nur, ob ich zu gegebenem termin zeit habe. mal sehen!


----------



## grobis (27. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal grobis, haben sie Feldberg & Schauinsland plattgewalzt oder was treibt einen als Freiburger an den WURSTBERG ???


ich sage nur: von zeit zu zeit muss ich meinen horizont erweitern....    (ausbrechen gehört zum alltag)
ich schaffe es einfach nicht meiner alten heimat den rücken zuzukehren.   

übrigens: mir wurde immer erzählt, wie sonnig freiburg wäre. pustekuchen, dieses jahr waren die bewohner nordbadens eindeutig im vorteil. ich ärgere mich immernoch   , wäre ich doch nur nicht...... :kotz: 

gruss grobis


----------



## eL (27. November 2004)

Bin interressiert   
Blauerdunst hat mir ja mal ne tour zum südpol versprochen um die gesunde grundhärte zu testen und zu steigern.


freu mir 

el


----------



## Cook (27. November 2004)

Gude Idee bluesky! Bei mir ginge jeweils Sonntags. Bei kaltem Pisswetter bin ich zu unhart. Kälte wär egal. Wurstberg kommt nicht sooo gut denke ich, da gibt es netteres in deiner Gegend. Ideal wäre ein strategisches Einkehren ala Grünhütte. Wie wärs mal Richtung Merkur (den Berg  )?
Also ich würd mir ooch freuen!


----------



## nkwd (28. November 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mal Richtung Merkur (den Berg  )?


da wären wir doch wir bei meinem Vorschlag von letztens! wir machen ne geile Runde mit Unimog-Testgelände, Ebersteinburg, Merkur (und evtl. Baddert) mitn paar Trails, die außer vielleicht Marcus noch keiner von euch kennt. Was haltet ihr davon? oder is euch das wieder zuviel Anreiseweg? Könnte aber nur am So, 12.12.
und wenn ihr net mit dem Vorschlag einverstanden seid, dann füg ich mich halt, den Wurstweck (... äh Berg) aufzusuchen. aber ein Spätstart (so 10:30 - 11:30) wär mir lieb


----------



## Wooly (28. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> da wären wir doch wir bei meinem Vorschlag von letztens! wir machen ne geile Runde mit Unimog-Testgelände, Ebersteinburg, Merkur (und evtl. Baddert) mitn paar Trails, die außer vielleicht Marcus noch keiner von euch kennt. Was haltet ihr davon? oder is euch das wieder zuviel Anreiseweg? Könnte aber nur am So, 12.12.



Da wäre ich auch dabei !!!


----------



## grobis (28. November 2004)

am 12.12 wäre mr auch am liebsten. da die begeisterung zum wurschdberch sich in grenzen hält, ziehe ich meinen vorschlag zurück,
aber ohne gegenleistung wird das nichts:
ihr kloppt euch in vorfeld über die strecke und postet nach erfolgreicher demokratischer schlammschlacht den treffpunkt und die uhrzeit.   

gruss grobis


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2004)

X-postingunfall. Scusi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (29. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich auch dabei !!!



Glasse!

12.12. passt bei mir auch! Aber bitte nicht zuuu spät.
Anschliessend versifft einkehren im "LaProvence".


----------



## nkwd (29. November 2004)

dann stell ich doch einfach mal nen Treffpunktsvorschlag in den Raum:

So, 12.12.2004 
10:00 Uhr
vorm Schwimmbad Gaggenau-Ottenau
(direkt an der Ausfahrt Gaggenau-Ost der B462)


----------



## nkwd (1. Dezember 2004)

ja, was is jetzt, seid ihr dabei oder net??? gebt euch nen Ruck!
Uhrzeit können wir von mir aus auch noch verschieben, wenn das net paßt.


----------



## Wooly (1. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> dann stell ich doch einfach mal nen Treffpunktsvorschlag in den Raum:
> So, 12.12.2004
> 10:00 Uhr
> vorm Schwimmbad Gaggenau-Ottenau
> (direkt an der Ausfahrt Gaggenau-Ost der B462)



also ich wäre dabei


----------



## lelebebbel (1. Dezember 2004)

müsste passen. wie komm ich denn nach gaggenau?


----------



## bluesky (1. Dezember 2004)

sag ich nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (1. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> dann stell ich doch einfach mal nen Treffpunktsvorschlag in den Raum:
> 
> So, 12.12.2004
> 10:00 Uhr
> ...



Ist o.k.!
Kann man auch schon was über die Streckenführung sagen?

@lellebebbel: Murgtalbahn!


----------



## nkwd (2. Dezember 2004)

*@lellebebbel*
mit der S41 Richtung Freudenstadt und dann Haltestelle Ottenau aussteigen. Bist da immer so ca 25min nach der vollen Stunde und ich würd dich dann dort abholen. Dann sollten wir unsere *Startzeit auf 10:30* verlegen, sonst warten wir ewig.
ach ja: Oder jemand aus Ka mit Auto nimmt dich mit...

*@cook*
Meine *Streckenplanung* sieht bisher so aus: 
Schwimmbad Ottenau
Warmfahrschleife Schleife: Hörden, Kläranlagen, Felswand Trail oberhalb der Murg
Schwimmbad Ottenau
Trail auf halber Höhe entlang des Sauberges
Straße hinauf auf Sauberg
Spielen aufm Unimogtestgelände
kleines Kappelchen (kA, wie das richtig heißt, liegt aufm Kamm zw Ottenau und Selbach)
hinab in den Wald hinter Ottenau
das Tal hinauf auf Neben-Waldwegen (und 2 kleinen Trails)
Friedrich-Luisenbrunnen
Wolfsschlucht
Aufstieg Merkur - Alternativen: "Weg des Hasses"  (wäre meine Wahl), verbotener Trail (mit so nem fetten Extra Schild) oder Rentnerweg
Abfahrt zurück zur Wolfsschlucht über Trail
mögliche Schleife über Baddert: Engelskanzel, untere Fussweg, Ritterplatte, Trail nach Ebersteinburg (Marcus darf hier guiden)
Alternativ-Schleife: Waldweg überm Friedrich-Lusien-Brunnen, Waldwege hinauf zur Burg Alt Eberstein, durchn Ort (kürzer, leichter, nicht so schön)
Forsthaus
Verbrannte Felsen, Trail zum Weg überm Friedrich-Luisenbrunnen
kurze Abfahrt Straße Richtung Kuppenheim / Haueneberstein
über diverse Waldwege (auf und ab auf nem Bergkamm) nach Oberndorf
Radweg zum Schloss Rothenfels
Trails entlang zum Traischbachstadion
auf Straße hinauf zum weißen Stein
paar Waldwege hinab und man ist wieder im Tal hinter Ottenau
auf Trails das Tal mit kleinen Umwegchen (Salzwiesen, Diamantenfelsen) hinab zurück in den Ort
Schwimbad Ottenau

Länge wird wohl so irgendwo zw. 40-60 km liegen


----------



## weissbierbiker (2. Dezember 2004)

> Unimogtestgelände


das klingt interessant!!, wie siehts da etwa aus??


----------



## nkwd (2. Dezember 2004)

da siehts bissel nach Wüste aus: Sand, Felsen und jede Menge Schikanchen (kurzes Stück über 100% Steigung z.B.)


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ... mögliche Schleife über Baddert: Engelskanzel, untere Fussweg, Ritterplatte, Trail nach Ebersteinburg (Marcus darf hier guiden).Forsthaus
> Verbrannte Felsen, Trail zum Weg überm Friedrich-Luisenbrunnen...



mach ich, ich habe Sonntag nämlich noch ein paar andere Programmpunkte, ich zeig euch ein paar wirklich nette Trails und da wir dann direkt vor meiner Hütte rauskommen bleib ich dann gleich da, ihr seit ja dann gleich auf der Ebersteinburg. Wer will bekommt auch gerne noch nen Kaffee als Zwischenstärkung


----------



## nkwd (2. Dezember 2004)

also große Rast bei Marcus!  mit Essen, Baby Besichtigung und allem was dazugehört 

wenn du das Stück machst, ist super, denn ich kenn da nur eigentlich einen Weg und so lern ich vielleicht auch nochn paar schöne Trails kennen!


----------



## Yvoxl (2. Dezember 2004)

oh menno - ich möchte auch mit  . Aber nicht mit dieser Kondition.
Wünsche euch jetzt schon viel Spaß   

Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> also große Rast bei Marcus!  mit Essen, Baby Besichtigung und allem was dazugehört



na ein Kanten Brot ist bestimmt auch noch da ..


----------



## Cook (2. Dezember 2004)

Hört sich alles sehr gut an!

@bluesky: du bist hoffentlich auch dabei und bist nicht böse wenn wir das Revier gewechselt und das Guiden dem nkwd zugeschoben haben.


----------



## nkwd (2. Dezember 2004)

hoff ich doch auch! unser GPS System muß doch auch mal entlastet werden!
nächste Tour dann wieder bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (3. Dezember 2004)

nö ... kein thema 

hauptsache es wird sich überhaupt bewegt


----------



## nkwd (3. Dezember 2004)

dann fährst auch mit, oder?


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2004)

soso da kapert der russ dem blauschimmel den fred und die tour   

Egal hauptsache wieder ein bissel bewegung.
Sagt mir mal einer ob es tendenziell eher kantig wird oder ob ein schneller gaul zu bevorzugen ist. Ich bin mir bei der wahl der waffen noch ein wenig unschlüssig. Wühler mit was wirst DU fahren??

der lelle kann wenn er will ab KA mit mir mitfahren denn wenns ab Gaggenau losgeht fahr ich eh die A8/A5

achja .... alles natürlich unter dem vorbehalt das ich sonntag nicht arbeiten muss    chancen stehen fifty fifty... könnten aber auch nur 50/50 sein.

bis denn
eL


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wühler mit was wirst DU fahren??


 Es wird nicht sehr kantig, eher entspannt trailig mit autobahneinlagen, bis auf einen kleine Einlage vom Merkur abwärts, die ist aber auch nicht sehr kantig.

Ich nehm das Jekyll, Kantenklatscher ist unnötig.


----------



## nkwd (4. Dezember 2004)

@eL
gibt auf der ganzen Tour nur 3 oder 4 Stellen, die für mich unfahrbar sind - also alles andere als kantig.   
denk eher, daß das bergauf (zumindest bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition) das größte Problem darstellen wird.

Wenn du den lelle mitnimmst, wär das klasse, denn wir brauchen dann können wir uns unabhänging vom Diktat des S-Bahn Fahrplans um 10:00 treffen.

hab übrigens net gekappert - der Vorschlag Merkur wurde aufgeworfen und ich hab einfach zugegriffen! mehr als Mundraub is das doch net


----------



## bluesky (4. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> dann fährst auch mit, oder?



normaaaaahl 

also wenns nicht pisst denk icke schon dat mich fahren mit


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2004)

Ivoxl. wie wäre es denn wenn du deine Konditionsängste überwinden und mitfahren würdest ? Der nkwd jammert ja auch und fährt mit ...


----------



## bluesky (4. Dezember 2004)

naja ... den wooly macht sie noch alle mal platt


----------



## Yvoxl (4. Dezember 2004)

@ Wooly

wie nett, dass du nachfragst   , aber ich glaube, das ist wirklich noch nichts für mich. Bin mit den Buben ja nur mal ein ganz kurzes Stück mitgefahren und dachte, ich komme nicht mehr lebend zu Hause an. NKWD jammert über seine Konditon   , von wegen schlechte Kondition....
Ja, mal sehen, wann es mit einem Treffen klappt, spätestens am Family-Day oder wenn es mal eine kleinere Tour gibt !!!

Ciao

Yvoxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (4. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ivoxl. wie wäre es denn wenn du deine Konditionsängste überwinden und mitfahren würdest ? Der nkwd jammert ja auch und fährt mit ...



Wooly, täusch dich mal nicht! nkwd ist semi-Profi. Er fährt mit enganliegenden Zusatzgewichten (schätze so um die 10kg) um noch mehr Power aus dem Wintertraining zu holen. Aber da hast du ja eine ähnliche Trainingstheorie.



> hab übrigens net gekappert - der Vorschlag Merkur wurde aufgeworfen und ich hab einfach zugegriffen! mehr als Mundraub is das doch net


Guilty! Ich bekenne mich schuldig an diesem Dilemma und hoffe auf blueskys Gnade.


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da hast du ja eine ähnliche Trainingstheorie.



ich arbeite eher mit einem kompakten Vollgewicht in Bauchggegend, ist mein Geheimrezept.


----------



## Yvoxl (4. Dezember 2004)

@bluesky

bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir doch ein anderes Rad zulege. Vielleicht werde ich dann schneller    und dann mache ich aber den Wooly platt  .

@Wooly
du wirst sehen, irgendwann klappt es mal mit einer gaaaanz gemütlichen Radtour, wünsche ich allen viel Spaß und macht genügend Bilder.

Ciao

Yvoxl


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite eher mit einem kompakten Vollgewicht in Bauchggegend, ist mein Geheimrezept.



?? ist damit der im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch *Weissbierspoiler *gemeint??

Heute hat das Fahren gar keinen Spaß gemacht Die 3 N waren vereint (Nebel, Niesel, Nässe) und dazu nur 3 Grad.

Frierender nasser Waldgeist


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2004)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> ?? ist damit der im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch *Weissbierspoiler *gemeint??
> Heute hat das Fahren gar keinen Spaß gemacht Die 3 N waren vereint (Nebel, Niesel, Nässe) und dazu nur 3 Grad.
> Frierender nasser Waldgeist



ich war heute 2 Stunden unterwegs und fand es sehr schön, deine Jammerei liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das du keine natürlichen Schutzvorichtungen gegen Kälte entwickelt hast und deshalb für Outdoorsportarten genaugenommen gar nicht geeignet bist ...


----------



## Cook (5. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute 2 Stunden unterwegs und fand es sehr schön, deine Jammerei liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das du keine natürlichen Schutzvorichtungen gegen Kälte entwickelt hast und deshalb für Outdoorsportarten genaugenommen gar nicht geeignet bist ...


  
Ich habe mich gestern sogar etwas überhitzt, weil ich mich a wengerl zu warm angezogen habe. Wetter war psychedelisch angehaucht und man konnte sich in Trance fahren...Nebelschwaden über dunklen Tannengründen, rauschende Wasserfälle aus dem Bikernirwana, menschenfeindliche subpolare Einöde...hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Und gleich gehts weiter auf der Suche nach dem Wolkendurchbruch Richtung Schliffkopf.

P.S.: hat jemand Interesse an Pilzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (5. Dezember 2004)

Jaja, ich bin auch noch da, und melde Intresse an. Werd´ versuchen am Sonntag bei Euch mitzufahren, sofern nichts mehr dazwischen kommt.



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: hat jemand Interesse an Pilzen?


´
Wenn es sich um die handelt die schwindlig machen bringst Du sie halt am Sonntag mit, die mischen wir dann ins Mittagessen  

Mit spochtlichem Gruß
specialist


----------



## bluesky (5. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter war psychedelisch angehaucht und man konnte sich in Trance fahren...Nebelschwaden über dunklen Tannengründen, rauschende Wasserfälle aus dem Bikernirwana, menschenfeindliche subpolare Einöde...hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.



ist cool wenn man im wald nur so knapp 50 meter sicht hat 
hab mich heut in meinem hausundhof gebiet sowas von verfahren das gibts gar net


----------



## specialist (5. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich heut in meinem hausundhof gebiet sowas von verfahren das gibts gar net



Könnte am Sat liegen oder Du fährst Dich mal runter und wieder hoch


----------



## specialist (9. Dezember 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ich bin auch noch da, und melde Intresse an. Werd´ versuchen am Sonntag bei Euch mitzufahren, sofern nichts mehr dazwischen kommt.




Serwas,
gestern hat es angefangen. Ein ganz leichtes Ziehen in den Kniegelenken. In
der Nacht bin ich dann aufgewacht und mir tat alles weh- ich bin kaum noch
die Treppe hinunter gekommen, fühl mich wie ein 100-jähriger.
Heute war ich beim Arzt und die gute Nachricht zuerst: Ich werd´s überleben.
Die schlechte Nachricht ist: Ich muß bis Dienstag daheim bleiben und deshalb wird´s bei mir nix mit Sonntag.   
Bleibt gesund Leute.

specialist


----------



## Cook (9. Dezember 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Serwas,
> gestern hat es angefangen. Ein ganz leichtes Ziehen in den Kniegelenken. In
> der Nacht bin ich dann aufgewacht und mir tat alles weh- ich bin kaum noch
> die Treppe hinunter gekommen, fühl mich wie ein 100-jähriger.
> ...



An was liegts?
Aber biken ist doch Balsam für die Kniegelenke!
Wünsch dir eine gute Genesung!


----------



## eL (9. Dezember 2004)

Sooooo bei mir iss bereits Weekende   
Morgen wird eine kleine belastungsprobe im Stromberg gedreht und dann steh ick am Sonntach am Stacht   

@Spezi
jaja es iss schon mal einer gestorben der hatte keine ausrede parat   
Manmanman kaum wirds ernst fallen se um wie die fliegen.

watt iss mit lelleblebbel???? iss der auch am start?? muss ick den in KA einsammeln?? sacht ma!!

eL


----------



## specialist (9. Dezember 2004)

So seit ihr halt. Ich hoffe auf Mitleid und ernte Spott. Nee aber im ernst, ich hab mir ein Virus eingefangen muß Antibiotika nehmen und liege richtig flach.
Ich habe mir extra neue Überschuhe gekauft...und war supermotiviert


----------



## eL (9. Dezember 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Antibiotika nehmen und liege richtig flach.



na wenigstens hat dein Bett nen internetanschluß..... is ja heute auch was wert



			
				derSpezielle schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir ein Virus eingefangen



ich empfehle Safersurfing..... und immer nen aktuellen virenscanner im hintergrund laufen lassen.

muss man dir jetz das betriebssystem neu aufspielen??? sind alle daten dann verloren??? wirst du uns danach noch kennen??
ohgottogott

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo bei mir iss bereits Weekende
> Morgen wird eine kleine belastungsprobe im Stromberg gedreht und dann steh ick am Sonntach am Stacht
> 
> @Spezi
> ...



joa, bin dabei! wobei eigentlich? muss wohl den thread nochmal lesen...

wann muss ich wo und wie auf abholung warten?


----------



## nkwd (10. Dezember 2004)

würd sagen, daß wir um 10:00 uns in Ottenau am Schwimmbad treffen, also solltet ihr schon mind. 30min vorher in Ka euch treffen.

ach ja: bin heut nochmal Teile der Strecke abgefahren - meine Form is echt net so dolle (liegt vielleicht auch dran, daß ich letzte Woche ziemlich erkältet war). Schlage hier also gleich mal ein stress freies Tempo für So vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (10. Dezember 2004)

soo

gib mir mal wer ne beschreibung wie ich fahren muss wenn 
ich aus richtung moosbronn/michelbach komme 

@ nkwd oder wer anners handynummer wär auch supi (per PM)


----------



## nkwd (10. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> gib mir mal wer ne beschreibung wie ich fahren muss wenn
> ich aus richtung moosbronn/michelbach komme



also, du fährst durch Michelbach durch, direkt nach Gaggenau, dort die Straße entlang, bis du auf ne T Kreuzung kommst (mehr oder weniger gehts gradaus nur ins Benzwerk rein), dort fährst du links Richtung Ottenau (Schilder sind da). Du folgst dieser Straße, bis es auch nicht mehr gerade aus (Durchfahrt verboten Schild) geht, sondern nur links nach Sulzbach und rechts über die Bahngleise nach Ottenau, wo du auch hinfährst. Direkt nach den Gleisen ist rechts der LKW Parkplatz vom Benz (nur zur Orientierung) und du muß auf die Linksabbiegerspur (nicht über die Brücke). Auf dieser Straße fährst du dann, vorbei an der nächsten Brücke (links gegenüber ist ne Kirche) und nimmst dann erst die darauf folgende Brücke (Schlotteräxt Brücke; stehen auch Schilder Richtung Selbach, Baden-Baden, B462). Die Straße gradeaus, unter der B462 durch und direkt nachdem du unter dieser Brücke durchgefahren bist, siehst du links das Ottenauer Schwimmbad. Du kannst dann sowhl rechts (wenn da keine Baumaschinen rumstehen) als auch links (links abbiegen Richtung B462 und sofort links auf den Parkplatz) parken.

_____

Der Rest fährt einfach B462 Richtung Forbach (bzw. Cook grade andersrum)solange bis zur Ausfahrt "Gaggenau-Ost, -Ottenau, -Selbach" und dann dort runter und in der Abfahrt wieder gleich rechts auf den Parkplatz gegenüber vom Schwimmbad. (wesentlich einfacher zu erklären *g*)


----------



## Cook (10. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Schlage hier also gleich mal ein stress freies Tempo für So vor...



Dazu müssten wir eL und bluesky mit Handicap versehen...(z.B. >0,5bar Reifendruck)


----------



## bluesky (10. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu müssten wir eL und bluesky mit Handicap versehen...(z.B. >0,5bar Reifendruck)




keine angst ... ich hau mich morgen mit ner 80 km tour über die grünhütte so weg das am sonntag nix mehr geht


----------



## Cook (11. Dezember 2004)

Werte Mitstreiter!
Mit der Tour am So hab ich folgendes Problem:
wir haben hier spitzenmässiges Inversionswetter mit Alpensicht. 
Es würde mir schwer fallen, in die Nebelsuppe runterzufahren...
Wären die Bikefreunde evtl. kurzfristig bereit den Treffpunkt nach oben zu verlagern (Baiersbronn/FDS)?


----------



## eL (11. Dezember 2004)

Warum wusste ich das sowas kommt????
Liegts doch and er  natur eines kochs die schäflein um SEINEN  tisch zu scharen   


Wenn ich nach FDS komme fahre ich mit sicherheit nich über KA und bring auch kein lelleblebbel mit

macht was draus

eL


----------



## nkwd (11. Dezember 2004)

FDS wär mir persönlich für morgen ne zu weite Anfahrt...

außerdem isses gar net so suppig bei uns! im Tal isses leicht und auf den bergen ist eh schönes Wetter - also nur ne Grund damit man motivierter ist, da hoch zu fahren


----------



## Cook (11. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> FDS wär mir persönlich für morgen ne zu weite Anfahrt...
> 
> außerdem isses gar net so suppig bei uns! im Tal isses leicht und auf den bergen ist eh schönes Wetter - also nur ne Grund damit man motivierter ist, da hoch zu fahren



Wenn das so ist, ist es kein Thema zum runterkommen! nkwd, du übernimmst hiermit die VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG für nebelfreies Biken


----------



## Cook (11. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wusste ich das sowas kommt????
> Liegts doch and er  natur eines kochs die schäflein um SEINEN  tisch zu scharen
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe Heim und Herd und bekomme immer schreckliches Heimweh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (11. Dezember 2004)

wenn dochn Nebel ist, versteck ich mich einfach drin, dann könnt ihr mich nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen 

also, bleibt dabei: So, 10:00 Schwimmbad Ottenau


----------



## bluesky (11. Dezember 2004)

cook hat schon recht ...

ich komm grad von > 800 m und dort oben hats mehr als 5 grad und strahlenden sonnenschein ...

nicht böse sein aber ich werds morgen vom wetter abhängig machen ob ich mit euch fahre


----------



## Wooly (11. Dezember 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> also, bleibt dabei: So, 10:00 Schwimmbad Ottenau



bin auf jeden Fall da, ich finde Nebel nämlich geil ...


----------



## eL (11. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> bin auf jeden Fall da, ich finde Nebel nämlich geil ...



ja genau!!!!

immer diese abtrünnigen   iss ja schlimm.

lelleblebbel wir treffen uns 9.30 am Mannmobilia

eL


----------



## grobis (11. Dezember 2004)

bei mir wird es morgen nichts. wir haben überraschend die familienbande morgen in der hütte.
ich war dafür heute im nebel fahren. 

grüsse grobis


----------



## Cook (11. Dezember 2004)

So wars bei der Alexanderschanze heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> So wars bei der Alexanderschanze heute.


die  Köchin schummelt ja!!! Ich kann deutlich die atemgasflasche im flaschenhalter erkennen ohne die ihr der aufstieg in solch galaktische hohen nie gelungen wäre.

und unsereins wäre auf der mittelstation elendig verreckt, wäre ihm der plan gelungen uns alle nach FDS zu locken   

bis morgen dann

eL


----------



## Yvoxl (11. Dezember 2004)

Das war heute echt der Wahnsinn, wie toll es da oben auf der Alexanderschanze war. Mir haben so tolle Bilder gemacht. Wenn man so was erlebt hat, kann man es sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie "Mann" freiwillig im Nebel rumfahren möchte   
Na denn, ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß  

Sonnige Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## lelebebbel (11. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau!!!!
> 
> immer diese abtrünnigen   iss ja schlimm.
> 
> ...



comprende 

ich saß übrigens seit unserer letzten tour nicht mehr auf einem rad mit schaltung, geschweigedenn freilauf - das könnte lustig werden


----------



## Cook (11. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> cook hat schon recht ...
> 
> ich komm grad von > 800 m und dort oben hats mehr als 5 grad und strahlenden sonnenschein ...
> 
> nicht böse sein aber ich werds morgen vom wetter abhängig machen ob ich mit euch fahre



Lieber bluesky!
Wir müssen die Schäflein nach oben treiben. Dazu brauche ich deine Hilfe, sonst kommen wir nie über 800m. Ich werd mich also in die Niederungen der  Urmenschen begeben um z.B. diese Spezies anzutreffen:


			
				Paranoid-Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> bin auf jeden Fall da, ich finde Nebel nämlich geil ...


...solche Aussagen sind reiner Selbstschutz, um den Rössern des Wahnsinns zu entfliehen, die im dichten Nebel auflauern...
Strategisch günstige Einkehr nach der 1000m-Marke wäre der "TurningPoint", der aber leider erst zu später Stunde seine Pforten öffnet. Ich bitte trotzdem den Tourführer zur Mittagsstund eine Stätte der Völlerei aufzusuchen (Scherrhöfe?).
gudnachtzamme


----------



## nkwd (11. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber bluesky!
> Strategisch günstige Einkehr nach der 1000m-Marke wäre der "TurningPoint", der aber leider erst zu später Stunde seine Pforten öffnet. Ich bitte trotzdem den Tourführer zur Mittagsstund eine Stätte der Völlerei aufzusuchen (Scherrhöfe?)


Turning Point wär bissel weit weg. Mögliche Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf der Strecke sind etwas rar. Direkt nachdem man vom Merkur runter kommt, wär was. Oder in der Gaststätte der Burg. Ansonsten müßte mal den Einheimischen Marcus fragen, was in Ebersteinburg empfehlenswert wär. 
Sosnt wüßt ich erst wieder was nach Ende der Tour...


----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2004)

Beim Herrn Thiel gibt es Muffins & Kaffee


----------



## nkwd (12. Dezember 2004)

ach so, diese Kult-Kneipe hat ich ganz vergessen 
klingt gut! *freu*

also, bis morgen... äh, später!


*@blauer engel*
gib dir den Ruck und komm gefälligst auch!
du verpaßt sonst was.... *esmitpsychotricksversuch*


----------



## Cook (12. Dezember 2004)

NEINEINEIN ich habs nicht geschafft!
War schon im Auto und auf der Strecke...und hab wieder rumgedreht. Hier ist das oberklasse Wetter mit Plusgraden und stahlblauem Himmel.
Sorry Freunde, ich bin schwach...


----------



## eL (12. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> NEINEINEIN ich habs nicht geschafft!
> War schon im Auto und auf der Strecke...und hab wieder rumgedreht....



warum glaub ich dir das nicht???   

Es ist schon unglaublich!!! kaum erreichen ein paar strahlen eines völlig überbewerteten Sterns die Erde an der stelle auf dem unser Koch weilt.....schon schmilzt er hin wie billige Sonnenblumenmagariene in der hochtemperierten teflonpfanne. Hast du denn überhaupt kein rückrat???

Dein gewissen soll dich erdrücken wegen der feigheit vorm  feind die du heute an den tag gelegt hast. Ein fehltag wird dir ausserdem ins Muttibuch eingetragen. 


lass mich dein bestrafer sein.....


eL


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Dezember 2004)

so, es gibt also auch im schwarzwald den einen oder anderen trail..
sehr nette runde! die gegend gefällt mir.
nur für ein oder zwei abfahrten, z.b. die aus ESB, müsste man noch eine alternative zur strasse/waldautobahn finden.

die fernsicht war grossteils etwas eingeschränkt, find ich persönlich aber nicht störend. stehen sowieso so viele bäume im weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (13. Dezember 2004)

ich hab gekniffen (verpennt) ... ja ich weiße ich bin ne lausige kleine sch....


----------



## Cook (13. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> warum glaub ich dir das nicht???
> 
> Es ist schon unglaublich!!! kaum erreichen ein paar strahlen eines völlig überbewerteten Sterns die Erde an der stelle auf dem unser Koch weilt.....schon schmilzt er hin wie billige Sonnenblumenmagariene in der hochtemperierten teflonpfanne. Hast du denn überhaupt kein rückrat???
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Auto wieder rumgedreht stimmt tatsächlich!
Inversionswetter ist wie eine Droge. Da nimmst du die Beschaffungskriminalität in Kauf. Habe heute noch einen Tag Urlaub drangehängt und bin NOCHMAL über den Westweg gefahren. Heute hat man vom Kniebis aus sogar Titlis und Tödi gesehen. Einfach nur Klasse.
Zu toppen ist sowas nur, wenn Schnee liegt und die Fernsicht astrein ist, vielleicht fällt das diesen Winter auf ein Wochenende...

Sorry nochmal an euch


----------



## Yvoxl (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich war wirklich eine erstaunte Zeugin, als Cook am Sonntag plötzlich mit dem Auto wieder um die Ecke kam. Es ist aber auch gerade der Wahnsinn das Wetter, schmacht... Werdet ihr ihm verzeihen  ?

Yvoxl


----------



## eL (14. Dezember 2004)

nö



oder glaubst du etwa wir hätten genausowenig rückrat??   

für nen sonnenstrahl seine freunde verkauft... schähmt euch

eL


----------



## bluesky (14. Dezember 2004)

okay ...

strafe muss sein 

hiermit verpflichte ich mich zur veranstaltung eines:

Día de los muertos

d.h. ich kaufe unmengen totes fleisch ... und stelle ne feuerstelle zur verfügung 
das machen wir zwischen juni - august und alle sind eingeladen 
nkwd, lellebebbel und eL bemuttere ich dann dan ganzen aben  

ihr könnt mich drauf festnageln (oder auch ans kreuz)


----------

